# What does Orange Lake offer for TS Presentation



## ajhcmaj (Jan 18, 2010)

We are headed to Orange Lake in early March.  Can anyone speak to what they were offered for the presentation.  We have 2 adults and 2 kids staying with us at the resort.  And how long did they keep you there.  Want a baseline to know if what they are offering is the standard.  We are not going to go to other resorts for a presentation, just want to do it on property.

We dont own there.


Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 18, 2010)

They offer a high-pressure timeshare tour of about 2 1/2 hours.  I don't know what kind of gift they give, but it isn't worth 2 1/2 hours of vacation time to me.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 18, 2010)

You don't want any tut-tuts from those who disapprove of prostituting vacation-time, so I'll just suggest that you do what I do, line up a nearby watering-hole at which you can decompress afterwards.


----------



## rbeach44 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Orange Lake Presentation*



ajhcmaj said:


> We are headed to Orange Lake in early March.  Can anyone speak to what they were offered for the presentation.  We have 2 adults and 2 kids staying with us at the resort.  And how long did they keep you there.  Want a baseline to know if what they are offering is the standard.  We are not going to go to other resorts for a presentation, just want to do it on property.
> 
> We dont own there.
> 
> ...



Orange Lake "update" presentation has improved dramatically in 12 months. We found it to be very low pressure and just lasted for one hour. The sales person with whom we interacted was very good. We got half price golf BUT I believe there are options based on your interests.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 19, 2010)

We toured there about a year ago after signing up at Universal Studios. We got $100 Universal bucks, which we used for tickets for family members.

It was relatively painless. Lots of driving around on a golf cart, so probably about 1 1/2 hours total.

Sheila


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 24, 2010)

They offer nothing worth the time wasted on your vacation


----------



## mustapicht (Jan 24, 2010)

We went last year to the presentation.  Turn it down initially on check in and they up the offer the next day.  We got $75 cash for about 2 hours.  You can end it pretty quickly by telling the sales person (individual presentations, they try isolate couples together) that you can buy the same timeshare for 1/10 of the price on Ebay

That ends it quickly, but it will still take 2 hours while they take you back and 2 managers try to ask you why you don't want to buy.


----------



## flexonguy (Jan 26, 2010)

Our family visited Orange Lake last Spring they offered us free miniature golf if we would sit through the timeshare presentation.  We ran as fast as we could to our rooms.  We were visiting this resort through a RCI week.  I swear they had a switch on our door wired directly to the sales call center every time we would step into our room three minutes later our phone would ring.  It was like clockwork I could almost snap my finger about the time the call would come.  We never answered it.

I have no ideas why you would consider buying there direct I see so many Orange Lake TS going for $1.


----------

